# 18 super moderators, 6 admins = 1 mismanaged forum called ThinkDigit forum



## victor_rambo (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, we have 6 admins and 18 moderators. It seems that we must be some super busy forum where thousands of new posts and hundreds of new threads everyday. But we all know what the reality is, don't we?

Where are our "Dear moderators" and "Dearest Admins"?

A humble request request: Some of the greens should leave their greenism and start living in this forum as a normal members because their greenism is not doing any good.

I hope I am not banned because I am tyring to voice against the "privileged".


----------



## utsav (Feb 23, 2009)

i go to bed evry night at around 4am and in regular intervals keep visiting the forum and it really looks bad to see so many spam threads lying untouched by mods for several hours .from the past few months i am seeing that many spam threads are never deleted for example this one *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=109139 . it was spammed over 26 hours back  but no mod deleted it.

people post query threads in review section and no moderator bothers to move it to QnA section .

god knows what will happen to this forum..


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 23, 2009)

looks like modship is more for abusing rather using


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2009)

Being a mod is the most boring job...srsly !


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 23, 2009)

ask hitboxx to quit ffs.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 23, 2009)

Its sooooo easy to point fingers right? This is how the forum looks to us:

*img264.imageshack.us/img264/4114/spamq.th.png%5D*img264.imageshack.us/img264/4114/spamq.th.png


----------



## utsav (Feb 23, 2009)

Arey kalpik bhai chill. I think this thread is pointed only to the ones who are not working for the forum even though they hav powers. I find only few mods active(including you) and working to keep the forum organised. But the main thing is that the forum is getting out of control coz many mods are not working the same way .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 23, 2009)

Agreed, being Mod is really boring, except 1st few weeks !! lol !


----------



## Coool (Feb 23, 2009)

Have a look at these Mods profiles:

mail2and: last activity 21-01-2009 08:45 PM
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=903

Byte: Last Activity: 12-01-2009 04:50 PM
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=39

GNUrag: Last Activity: 30-12-2008 04:51 PM
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=1306

enoonmai: Last Activity: 15-08-2008 06:21 PM :shocked:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=2461

it_waaznt_me : Last Activity: 06-02-2009 02:59 AM

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=154

NewsBytes: Last Activity: 13-05-2008 03:21 PM
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=44663

Phoenix: Last Activity: 10-10-2006 10:52 AM yeh tho mar hi gaya!!!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=17094

And Now don't BAN me for pointing fingers


----------



## utsav (Feb 23, 2009)

Arey coool tune toh Ungli kardi


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2009)

Are "Cool" tu ne to badboo nikal di...........
Lets c if revolution is possible in TDF....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 23, 2009)

So who's raising their hand to become a mod? I know I am NOT...


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 23, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Well, we have 6 admins and 18 moderators. It seems that we must be some super busy forum where thousands of new posts and hundreds of new threads everyday. But we all know what the reality is, don't we?



Reminds me of Indian democracy!!!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 23, 2009)

^ looking at the activity info of all those mods, looks like the only qualification to become a mod is to be inactive 

that means you can't become one cos you're waaay too active


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm satisfied with the work of the moderators. 

What we actually need is the removal of bugs from the forum.


----------



## Coool (Feb 23, 2009)

how can they give mod status who did'nt even has single post count?? (phoenix)


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 23, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Its sooooo easy to point fingers right? This is how the forum looks to us:
> 
> *img264.imageshack.us/img264/4114/spamq.th.png%5D*img264.imageshack.us/img264/4114/spamq.th.png



There are lots of Vbulletin plugins to stop all these spam posts. You can request admin to install few mods. If admin wants I can suggest few mods.

My Vbulletin forum was also flooded by spams posts daily, but now I get almost zero spam posts.


----------



## utsav (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah bugs r main thing. But mods too play an imp role na. I dont hav grudge against any particular mod. All am asking is some proper management in which admins too have to play a proper role.
Raaabo is very busy wid his workload so he cant be blamed


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 23, 2009)

ichi said:


> Being a mod is the most boring job...srsly !


I am moderator of few forums and admin of two forum (all Vbulletin).. but I enjoy my job.

Some good plugins makes forum management lots easy, and free from spams.


----------



## utsav (Feb 23, 2009)

Coool said:


> how can they give mod status who did'nt even has single post count?? (phoenix)



He must be a member of digit team.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 23, 2009)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ask hitboxx to quit ffs.



err...care to mention why ??



utsav said:


> I dont hav grudge against any particular mod. All am asking is some proper management in which admins too have to play a proper role.
> Raaabo is very busy wid his workload so he cant be blamed



none of us have any grudge against the mods...its just that the forum would be better off with a green team that can be online pretty through the day/night ..no not a single person...but atleast mods should be selected such that all of them combined, there should be atleast one mod around in the forum looking after it....


----------



## kalpik (Feb 23, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> There are lots of Vbulletin plugins to stop all these spam posts. You can request admin to install few mods. If admin wants I can suggest few mods.
> 
> My Vbulletin forum was also flooded by spams posts daily, but now I get almost zero spam posts.


I know! But unfortunately, its not in our hands to install those MODs. Only the admins can do so.

Ok.. Here's an Idea.. Only if the admins agree, i can take up the position of a temporary admin and can fix (or at least try to) any issues we all are facing.. And i can be back to my normal MOD duties after things are OK.. I know ill regret this, but still i can probably do this over a weekend


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2009)

@Kalpik, can we have a meeting of Admin-Mod-useers 
That way we(users) can say what we want
U (mods) can say how much contribution (time of course, u do obviously have personals things to attend) u can do
They (admins) can say how much is ACTUALLY feasible or they can afford.


----------



## mrintech (Feb 23, 2009)

I think all MODS must be active  All inactive MODS must be replaced


----------



## krates (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes we need revolution in TDF....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rang De Basantiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Coool (Feb 23, 2009)

^ correction..
Rang De admins & mods


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2009)

@kalpik
Yeah get a temp admin account for one day and clear the mess please. Install some mods and change theme. Relegate privilege of inactive mods.

I know admins will not directly come here.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2009)

hmmm....
discuss these ideas more
What steps do you want to take Kalpik?

And I think Pheonix used to work around here, but am not too sure.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 23, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @Kalpik, can we have a meeting of Admin-Mod-useers
> That way we(users) can say what we want
> U (mods) can say how much contribution (time of course, u do obviously have personals things to attend) u can do
> They (admins) can say how much is ACTUALLY feasible or they can afford.



I think a skip level meeting would be better idea.... Users meet Admins directly, skip MODS  ........


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2009)

sam9s said:


> I think a skip level meeting would be better idea.... Users meet Admins directly, skip MODS  ........


Why skip them? In any way they are going to be there so we need to hear them too...


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 23, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Why skip them? In any way they are going to be there so we need to hear them too...


That is because we want to specifically name some moderators for removing them from the modship. If we name him openly, that moderator may hold grudge and find or create a reason and ban the user.

Though moderators should be impartial and have an acute sense of judgement, we all have seen the shady tactics of some moderators, haven't we? I am not naming anybody because if I do so, the entire thread will go offtopic with that moderator justifying his correct action, blah blah...

I have taken this thread seriously and if things don't improve after this thread, I have my next draft ready.

If 6 admins and 18 moderators cannot manage the forum, then I will lead all you members to get these 24 guyz to their work.

*With co-operation of all you members, within 7 days, I can make-over this forum from the mess it is today to one of the most smoothly run forums.* *So if you want to have this change within 7 days, do join me when I plead you all. It will be non-violent and without flaming any moderator. So you can be sure that we will have this change without any gruesome bloodshed*.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 23, 2009)

Anorion, i think we need to prune old posts, update vBulletin to the latest version, add some anti-spamming mods, as some people have suggested in this thread. If you can do it, nothing better  I asked to do it myself as i realized that work keeps you people on your toes! 



victor_rambo said:


> That is because we want to specifically name some moderators for removing them from the modship. If we name him openly, that moderator may hold grudge and find or create a reason and ban the user.


How will anyone hold grudge and ban you if you get him removed from modship?!



victor_rambo said:


> I have taken this thread seriously and if things don't improve after this thread, I have my next draft ready.


Oh Rohan! I wonder what the internet would have done without you! Without your forum reform movements!


victor_rambo said:


> If 6 admins and 18 moderators cannot manage the forum, then I will lead all you members to get these 24 guyz to their work.


Its not our "work".. We volunteer here.. You can in NO WAY "get" us to do our "work" 


victor_rambo said:


> *With co-operation of all you members, within 7 days, I can make-over this forum from the mess it is today to one of the most smoothly run forums.* *So if you want to have this change within 7 days, do join me when I plead you all. It will be non-violent and without flaming any moderator. So you can be sure that we will have this change without any gruesome bloodshed*.



Again! Mr. Shenoi to the rescue! Why do you have this attitude that no one can function without your help? We are here to discuss things amicably, but quotes like these just makes one furious! And of all the people, you are one to talk! Oh wait.. werent you the same guy who created the thread "Spamming is my birthright".. Talk about hypocracy! Really man, grow up.. This is the internet.. I mean trying to reform something is one thing.. Doing it like a freedom fighter is another.. Geez man.. If you hate this place so much, stop visiting! Dont try to change the internet


----------



## confused!! (Feb 23, 2009)

See only one mod and one admin replied..says it all


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 23, 2009)

seriuosly this forum is going down...

this forum was used to be flooded with members like drgrudge , VG , etc .. etc.... and now all i see is newbie ( i mean to say members new to this forum )



this forum needs a reboot...

right from the theme change...

and a fresh mod`s and admins....

please consider it guys ...


i love this forumm/... and i dont want it to die...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah I agree that this forum has some what lost its edge and is slowly becoming some Junkyard.

May be its because of the New Theme !
After the theme change most people lost interest in posting i guess.
No new good members !!


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 23, 2009)

> How will anyone hold grudge and ban you if you get him removed from modship?!


As long as he is the mod, he can ban....thats why I don't what to name publicy.



> Oh Rohan! I wonder what the internet would have done without you! Without your forum reform movements!


Thanks for accepting my greatness.


> Its not our "work".. We volunteer here.. You can in NO WAY "get" us to do our "work"


I don't care whether you are paid for it not. If you have taken up the responsibility, don't try to show it upon us that you are doing it for free and that we must accept whatever you do or you don't do. I thank you for your generous time and effort in cleansing this forum, but I don't think whatever you have said is enough to shrug off the lapse on others moderators' side.




> Again! Mr. Shenoi to the rescue! Why do you have this attitude that no one can function without your help?


6 admins and 18 moderators have had enough time and power to show their "rescue abilities". What makes you so furious if I am trying to bring the change? You 6+18 could not, so I will try. At most I will fail and develop some new enemies...not new to either.



> We are here to discuss things amicably, but quotes like these just makes one furious! And of all the people, you are one to talk!


All your amicable discussions started when I took upon myself to create this thread.



> Oh wait.. werent you the same guy who created the thread "Spamming is my birthright".. Talk about hypocracy! Really man, grow up..


Thanks for telling me that I must grow. If it was not for you, I would have always remain a milk-child. 


> This is the internet.. I mean trying to reform something is one thing..
> Doing it like a freedom fighter is another.. Geez man.. If you hate this place so much, stop visiting! Dont try to change the internet


This is not internet. This is ThinkDigit forum. You yourself told me this in that "Spamming is my birthright thread". If you feel that you cannot control the forum, you should stop trying and leave the position if you wish.

Its high time that you learn to accept criticisms from people like me(and others) and duly credit us instead of trying to belittle us.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 23, 2009)

Fine.. Do it your way.. No use arguing with you if you cannot see my point.. I'm outta this thread


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 23, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Fine.. Do it your way.. No use arguing with you if you cannot see my point.. I'm outta this thread


Well...only if I had the powers.

BTW, you are correct that there is no point in arguing with me. Its up for the whole forum to see what has been going here for sometime now...so arguing with me is not going to do any good to you.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 23, 2009)

So.. Its all about powers aint it? Common.. There are better ways to ask (read beg) for moderator ship than opening threads like this


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 23, 2009)

kalpik said:


> So.. Its all about powers aint it? Common.. There are better ways to ask (read beg) for moderator ship than opening threads like this


Well...no one is begging for "moderator ship". You may equate "powers" with "moderator ship"...but in that case....we all have seen how "powerful" you 18 guyz' moderator ship has been.

As for me, I don't need moderator ship to make the change happen. Ofcourse, mod powers would have made things easier, but change will happen without that too.

If majority of the 18 guys can have powers and still not do it, then I am justified in begging for moderator ship because I want to make the change happen rather than taking sitting idle and use such threads for telling the people that being mod is such a tough job.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2009)

err...
Ok, I've seen mods being partial, and I've seen abuse of power too. But these things do not come in the way of good posts. There are people here who are admins/mods on other forums, and this whole "power" thing is an illusion. 
The feedback is really appreciated, and keep at it, but don't be more aggressive than you need to be. 
Spammers will be a step ahead of both mods and bots always, and are a pain. They usually get handled. Encourage the noobs too, everyone makes mistakes in the first few days or so.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^
Well said...

And I don't have much problem in the forum anyways except that it goes down sometimes....and that has nothing to do with modship...

Could you guys (admins) please post when and Why the forum goes down sometimes?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 23, 2009)

victor_rambo for prez.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2009)

*@Anorion*, as an Admin is visiting this thread (and reading it too!!!), I'm being too optimistic and posting some points which people here is asking/suggesting to improve the forum.
I've consolidated from "Measuring a thread..." and "Complaints/Whinning...." thread. Was too lazy to visit suggestions thread. (Sorry)


 close the thread older than 1 year. Let them be for viewing only. A simple sql query will do that if there is no option in vBulletin *(by ichi)*
 

But don't close a currently opened thread in Chit Chat unless it becomes stale(after 2-3 days if it doesn't get buried itself) and you thought it was another spam kinda thread made by genuine members *(by ichi)*


The admins can include a box that displays the forum rules one at a time like a "Tip of the Day" box. *(by Alexanderthegreat)*
 

Close the thread if more than two guys report about it. And if everyone is happy then atleast let the thread run for 2-3 days and sink to the bottom by itself or close it manually by 4th day if mods suspect it to be buried deep.* (by ichi)*


Move it to the top of the page where it is easily visible and update that option to have negative ratings as well.
1 to 0 to +5 with zero being the default rating of every thread.
After 1 page of replies:
If the ratings go negative, thread gets deleted.
If the ratings stay at zero with votes, thread gets locked.
If the ratings stay at zero without votes, thread continues.
If the thread does not finish 1 page of replies after 3 days, thread continues unless it comes under rule 1 or 2.
Any positive ratings(1 to 5) let it be the criteria for the thread starter to judge how his/her thread is received by other members, with the thread being allowed to continue. *(by afonofa)*


A new rating in the thread rating system should be added. It should be named "Spam". AND, in case a thread gets too many Spam ratings, it should be... wait for it... AUTOMATICALLY deleted. I can already see some wise guys pointing out how that would help the spammers to delete posts too. Well, I would like to suggest that new members should not be permitted to rate the thread as a "Spam".


We can let mods vote for these old faithful people. Once those old faithfuls are selected, THEY can vote for more in the future. See a pattern emerging? *(by Alexanderthegreat)*
 


There are not enough smileys! Instead of providing us with the same smileys with different code, TDF admins should replace repeated smileys with smileys for things like rofl and a better smiley for lol. *(by Alexanderthegreat)*
 


Though I have set reply notification for subscribed threads to email me the moment someone replies, but I hardly get instant notifications. At times, it's after 5-6 hours after reply is made. Using gmail ID. Never got any notification when I provided a @luckymail.com id as my email address. *(by thinkFree)*


----------



## chinmay (Feb 23, 2009)

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/4407/tcpipqn2.gif​


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 23, 2009)

> Ok, I've seen mods being partial, and I've seen abuse of power too.


Its a ray of hope to see that you are accepting. Else, till date, my experience was only that mods ban you if you try to voice against them.



chinmay said:


> *img139.imageshack.us/img139/4407/tcpipqn2.gif​


If you are getting so pissed, you can leave us alone. But let us finish the whole things for once and all.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Its a ray of hope to see that you are accepting. Else, till date, my experience was only that mods ban you if you try to voice against them.
> 
> 
> If you are getting so pissed, you can leave us alone. But let us finish the whole things for once and all.


Rohan and kalpik...plz stop fighting, if we want to proceed, we want you all. 
@Rohan, Alone u can start but can't continue. U'll say u can but think deeply, can u?? Its not possible for us all. None is going to be permanent here.
Admins-Mods-Users will come and go..
This forum will stay
So, plz stop fighting...(ekbar to sunle yaar)


----------



## kalpik (Feb 23, 2009)

Heh.. Im not fighting dude! I really sometimes dont understand why people get so personal! I mean we all were discussing stuff.. The admins and mods were discussing matters in the public.. And then.. someone comes and goes all jehadi over it! Makes one loose interest in everything.. What does one mean by "*With co-operation of all you members, within 7 days, I can make-over this forum from the mess it is today to one of the most smoothly run forums.*". What he means is that all the people trying to run this forum are complete jackasses.. "*gruesome bloodshed*".. Really?


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 23, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Heh.. Im not fighting dude! I really sometimes dont understand why people get so personal! I mean we all were discussing stuff.. The admins and mods were discussing matters in the public.. And then.. someone comes and goes all jehadi over it! Makes one loose interest in everything.. What does one mean by "*With co-operation of all you members, within 7 days, I can make-over this forum from the mess it is today to one of the most smoothly run forums.*". What he means is that all the people trying to run this forum are complete jackasses.. "*gruesome bloodshed*".. Really?


I never got personal and never named any person in this thread. But you took it upon yourself and hence I had too dirty my hands then.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 23, 2009)

rambo seems over excited !!! 

someone make him a mod for a week...lets see if he can devote enough time for the forum...if he walks the talk keep him...else fcuking BAN HIM 

looks like rambo is way to pissed [or is he despo to become a mod ?? i have no clue ] and comes up with what he thinks are "revolutionary" threads...like that "spamming is my birth right" and this one and possibly many other posts...


PS : Rambo for dictator


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2009)

Phir suru ho gaye...!!!

*Now those who were visiting they would stop and this thread would die eventually...
Plz lock it or have peace.*


----------



## red_devil (Feb 23, 2009)

^ arey yar...start ho gaya hai...khatm bhi kar dete hain ... ya to is taraf ya us taraf... 

personally I'd prefer to see the end of it... ban hote hain to hone do... but lets complete what has been started....bekaar ka jhamela kahe ko ??


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2009)

red_devil said:


> rambo seems over excited !!!
> 
> someone make him a mod for a week...lets see if he can devote enough time for the forum...if he walks the talk keep him...else fcuking BAN HIM
> 
> ...


At least he brings up the issues, its like in-ur-face talk...
Ya, he's a bit over excited cz he's either frustrated or angry...
But he's wasting his time to help OUR forum, if didn't care at all he would've stopped visiting...


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 23, 2009)

red_devil said:


> rambo seems over excited !!!
> 
> someone make him a mod for a week...lets see if he can devote enough time for the forum...if he walks the talk keep him...else fcuking BAN HIM
> 
> ...


^ Whatever happens...I will still have to my credit that I tried to make this forum a better place rather than just bystanding and asking "other" people like moderators and admins to make this a better place.

I can standup for what I want.

You may not be excited, you may not be pissed off, but you will not have any credit.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 23, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> At least he brings up the issues, its like in-ur-face talk...
> Ya, he's a bit over excited cz he's either frustrated or angry...
> But he's wasting his time to help OUR forum, if didn't care at all he would've stopped visiting...



exactly my point... lets see if he can do the job ... if he is all promise and no substance then kick him out...



victor_rambo said:


> ^ Whatever happens...I will still have to my credit that I tried to make this forum a better place rather than just bystanding and asking "other" people like moderators and admins to make this a better place.
> 
> I can standup for what I want.
> 
> You may not be excited, you may not be pissed off, but you will not have any credit.



yeah well what i said was a step after what you've done... you in a dabi-dabaayi tone said that you want to take it on yourself to clean up the forum.. and thus i said, give him the power and see... if he does the job...good...else


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, we need all of us together to come to a conclusion, just don't make it a fight club now. 

Here are some essential things which I would like to point out, please do see them as they are viable option:

*Cosmetic changes*:
1. Please change theme back to what it was. The worst thing is that this forum looks like from 90's. 

2. Add some other smilies in addition to what we already have. 

3. Add a tagging system for posts, searching will be easier. See ubuntuforum.

4. Increase avatar size, at least make it 100x100. Ok this one is optional.

*Core changes*

1. Users can mark a thread as spam instead of reporting them. If more than 5 users (with post count > 100) mark it as spam then it goes to recycle bin where mods can evaluate if it's really worth to undelete it or not. Some times we report the post bu it takes much time to take action, but this option will delegate some active privilege to users too and will work instantly.

2. Install some mod or run a sql query time to time to lock threads older than 1 year.

3. Make a Hall of Fame section, where chosen articles are archived. Remember to make subcategories in it for Windows, Apple, Open Sources and Tutorials/tips and tricks. A thread will move to hall of fame if it is solved (provide a solved tag when a problem is solved) and it is rated by more than 25 users for 5 stars. These thread should be closed too so that their primary mean is for direct reference to a problem.

*Ethics*

1. A user should not be banned for name calling or teasing unless he is reported by the victim. We usually do it for fun !

I hope it is not much to ask, see if these options are viable. Thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 23, 2009)

1. Upgrade forum to latest Vbulletin version.
2. Remove this bulky theme, give us old krish theme.
3. Install few plugins to make management work easy.

To make forum more attractive to members:
1. Increase PM limit.
2. Allow BB code in signature, but disable images, flash, html etc.


----------



## skippednote (Feb 23, 2009)

I made a request to Kalpik and it was done in few Seconds.
So what can You all say.


----------



## krates (Feb 23, 2009)

whatever we all want these fcuking error fixed

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107428


----------



## raksrules (Feb 23, 2009)

ichi said:


> 4. Increase avatar size, at least make it 100x100. Ok this one is optional.



i know why you want avatar size to be bigger...chuckle chuckle


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 23, 2009)

I second T159 aka ichi's recommendations. (though I'm not sure why he wants an avatar size increase ......)
This forum should have a greens who have the time to devote towards the forum, remove or atleast threaten non-functional greens  (OK, this one is optional  )
This forum can be brought back to those glory days


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 23, 2009)

i too agree with ichi's recommendations...except for the avatar size...that does not really matter...


----------



## Coool (Feb 23, 2009)

And one more thing, If the mod is Inactive for 3-4months, the mod status should be removed from him.....
What do u say guys??


----------



## utsav (Feb 23, 2009)

Coool said:


> And one more thing, If the mod is Inactive for 3-4months, the mod status should be removed from him.....
> What do u say guys??



yeah +1


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 23, 2009)

Coool said:


> And one more thing, If the mod is Inactive for 3-4months, the mod status should be removed from him.....
> What do u say guys??


Mods should be regular, but you can't force them. They are not paid for the job. There can be some personal problem for being inactive. Mods should be friendly.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 23, 2009)

When we have so many mods, there is a high probability that at least one of them will be active at any given time. Doesn't happen, though.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 23, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> Mods should be regular, but you can't force them. They are not paid for the job. There can some personal problem for being inactive. Mods should be friendly.


Agreed.
Even so, suppose there is some issue with a mod, the least he can do is keep the others posted about his absence.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 23, 2009)

I wanna say one thing :- Please make me a mod


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 23, 2009)

Such a pity. This forum used to be a great place. Nonetheless its amazing that everyone seems to be be happy to put the blame on anyone they see. Has anyone actually tried sending a PM to Raaabo or one of the other Admins for that matter? Rather than being quite blatant and just pointing figures at random people who do take their time to clean up the forum how about taking time to make some suggestions politely to the admins or moderators. If people haven't realized you don't get paid for staying up and wasting all those viagara threads on this board. 

Why put IRC chat up here when you could check by easily logging on to the channel . Its always been an easy procedure just download an IRC client logon to freenode and get into the channel #thinkdigit or #think-digit Id have to check which one it is. 

The best action would be to put in a couple of addins which would lower the burden on the moderators. Assuming the admins actually wouldn't mind doing the same. I don't see any reason why any admin wouldn't.

PS: If anyone should be a mod it should be The_Devil _Himself


----------



## shantanu (Feb 23, 2009)

ahh, whenever a person makes this kind of a thread, it says ""Make me a MOD "" & i bet you get bored within a month of being a mod, the only that stay are US the 18 who didnt got bored... !! its true that many of us dont get online often, lives go on and people get busy.. but whenever we can we do the mod job.

from last month i have seen hitbox, kalpik & pathik handling the forums pretty good, but as specified in the first page from a user the names of mods who didnt come online from sometime, they might be busy man.. dont you think its not a regular job.. i feel responsible, so i check the most i can & the same case is with everyone. 

As said by the admin your opinion is highly appreciated, but pointing fingers is very easy, doing some work and making a difference is another. I myself have seen what happens when you work on the forums, you do the correct thing, but some members appreciate you, some dont. you guys dont think that this free job is a just a responsiblity & we love to do it. but we cannot be online 24hrs. can we ? 

for a quick info : many of the mods & admins are online but you cant see them coz of invisible mode.. ( not me )


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 23, 2009)

huh ! why say make me Mod !!
Lets alll say,  Make me the OWNER, The supreme being !! ROFL.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just gimme the admin password and let's get over with it.


----------



## utsav (Feb 24, 2009)

shantanu said:


> for a quick info :* many of the mods & admins are online but you cant see them coz of invisible mode..* ( not me )



even the politicians do that after coming into power  whatta similarity 



P.S:just a joke. peace


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 24, 2009)

Since this topic is already out, i don't mind giving a helping hand myself. I have been Super Mod and admin before on a gaming forum before so i have got experience. If any of the admins/mods wishes for new mods then I'm totally up for it.

Peace out.


----------



## utsav (Feb 24, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Just gimme the admin password and let's get over with it.



it must be raaabo's girl friend's name 


oops he's already married 

sorry raaabo bhaiya ,dont ban me


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 24, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> As long as he is the mod, he can ban....thats why I don't what to name publicy.
> 
> Thanks for accepting my greatness.
> I don't care whether you are paid for it not. If you have taken up the responsibility, don't try to show it upon us that you are doing it for free and that we must accept whatever you do or you don't do. I thank you for your generous time and effort in cleansing this forum, but I don't think whatever you have said is enough to shrug off the lapse on others moderators' side.
> ...



Milk-Child?


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 24, 2009)

> Milk-Child?



ZOMGWTH

*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/40714000/jpg/_40714706_milk300.jpg​
<3 TDH


----------



## mrintech (Feb 24, 2009)

FilledVoid said:


> ZOMGWTH
> 
> *newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/40714000/jpg/_40714706_milk300.jpg​


Doodh  Doodh...  Doodh  Doodh... Wonderful  Doodh....
Peeyo Glassful


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 24, 2009)

FilledVoid said:


> ZOMGWTH
> 
> *newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/40714000/jpg/_40714706_milk300.jpg​
> <3 TDH


Or,
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1277/782244283_6f9f0f195e_m.jpg​
Making Digit into 4Chan, since 2009.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 24, 2009)

actually what is job for MODs and also the admin , can anyone say abt it ???


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 24, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> seriuosly this forum is going down...
> 
> this forum was used to be flooded with members like drgrudge , VG , etc .. etc.... and now all i see is newbie ( i mean to say members new to this forum )



Can all of those gushing over ex-Digitians and their post counts realize that they were just forum members! They did not cure cancer or discover the origins of the universe. So WTF hoopla all about?? Let us keep Digitians where they belong -> in front of their systems!


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 24, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> Can all of those gushing over ex-Digitians and their post counts realize that they were just forum members! They did not cure cancer or discover the origins of the universe. So WTF hoopla all about?? Let us keep Digitians where they belong -> in front of their systems!


  How dare you say that to a person like VG? Do you think VG is some ordinary guy like you? VG and few others are the 'Jewels' of TDF.


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2009)

QwertyManiac said:


> Or,
> *farm2.static.flickr.com/1277/782244283_6f9f0f195e_m.jpg​
> Making Digit into 4Chan, since 2009.


kawaii !!! 

*img527.imageshack.us/img527/307/fffffuuuu.jpg


----------



## Coool (Feb 24, 2009)

shantanu said:


> from last month i have seen hitbox, kalpik & pathik handling the forums pretty good,



Imagine if 3-6 (you too in that 6 mods list and don't ban me) mods are handling the forum good, 10 mods can handle the forum great...


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Feb 24, 2009)

I feel the forum is fine the way it is. But a good change once in a while is nice.. But the no of active users is also lowered..
Wish someone could do something about that..


----------



## utsav (Feb 24, 2009)

Sumeet_naik said:


> I feel the forum is fine the way it is. But a good change once in a while is nice.. But the no of active users is also lowered..
> Wish someone could do something about that..



Active users hav increased. It was some 1.6k 8 months back and its now 2.5k .but the forum was much better 8 months back than it is today.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 24, 2009)

To make a possible positive outcome of this rather silly(read fiery) thread, we all need to give a chance to the mods to jusify their positions. Throwing endless rants & pointing fingers will not help neither mods, nor members neither the forum.

I suggest, we should take a Admin+Mods+Members meet at IRC & come to a solution which will be agreeable to all. So I request to stop wasting your energies in bashing the green guys. I know some of them should be sacked but still shouting like a monkey shows the world how polite, helpful the Digitiians are.

Keep Smiling, Rock On


----------



## krates (Feb 24, 2009)

well i just joined this forum to read Vishal Gupta tutorials and many other guys like koolbluez graphic tutorials ..imav windows tutorials... That time digit forum rox but now...................


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 24, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> How dare you say that to a person like VG? Do you think VG is some ordinary guy like you? VG and few others are the 'Jewels' of TDF.



Your verbal diarrhea is not helping this forum. Pls refrain from making personal comments.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ And now he'll reply that its YOUR fault you took it personally


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 24, 2009)

kalpik said:


> ^^ And now he'll reply that its YOUR fault you took it personally


Whatever I reply, I think everybody has seen here what 6 admins and 18 super moderators have done.

Only one admin could accept the fact that we need a change and show a ray of hope. Since you are busy defending yourself and others, I can't do much about it. You can continue to defend yourself see and we all will continue to see whats happening.

Grow up and stop cribbing about it.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2009)

OMG! You cant read or something?

You didn't read this? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1057483&postcount=23


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 24, 2009)

kalpik said:


> OMG! You cant read or something?
> 
> You didn't read this? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1057483&postcount=23


So when can we expect things to get better?


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> So when can we expect things to get better?


^^ When you stop acting like an idiot, and co-operate with us in a civilized manner. There is a "tone" in which you request something. You are not in a position to "demand". Just remember that 

We also are "users" of this forum. We want its betterment just as much as you.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 24, 2009)

Rambo, i can understand your frustration at all these bugs and irregularities present in the forum...but then there is a certain limit as to how much one can ask for changes to be made...[for however good they are of the forum itself]

so just leave it mate....you've made your point...now its for the admins to look into it...if they don't care enough, just say "To Hell with TDF" and move on...no point in repeating the same stuff over and over again...afterall you didn't pay a buck for membership etc...so you got no right in being a hard nose and demand stuff....leave TDF (if you feel that its too hard being around here) just like others have left(VG or anyone else for that matter..) .. i'm sure there are many other well maintained forums out there....


Please quit being a cry baby [even if you're crying for the well being of the forum]

PS : i don't care if mods/admins ban me for saying out what i feel...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 24, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Rambo, i can understand your frustration at all these bugs and irregularities present in the forum...but then there is a certain limit as to how much one can ask for changes to be made...[for however good they are of the forum itself]
> 
> so just leave it mate....you've made your point...now its for the admins to look into it...if they don't care enough, just say "To Hell with TDF" and move on...no point in repeating the same stuff over and over again...afterall you didn't pay a buck for membership etc...so you got no right in being a hard nose and demand stuff....leave TDF (if you feel that its too hard being around here) just like others have left(VG or anyone else for that matter..) .. i'm sure there are many other well maintained forums out there....
> 
> ...


cry-baby like





> [URL=*imageshack.us]*img6.imageshack.us/img6/8563/6a00bf76d09e10438300c22.jpg
> *img6.imageshack.us/img6/6a00bf76d09e10438300c22.jpg/1/w399.png[/URL]


?


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 24, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Rambo, i can understand your frustration at all these bugs and irregularities present in the forum...but then there is a certain limit as to how much one can ask for changes to be made...[for however good they are of the forum itself]
> 
> so just leave it mate....you've made your point...now its for the admins to look into it...if they don't care enough, just say "To Hell with TDF" and move on...no point in repeating the same stuff over and over again...afterall you didn't pay a buck for membership etc...so you got no right in being a hard nose and demand stuff....leave TDF (if you feel that its too hard being around here) just like others have left(VG or anyone else for that matter..) .. i'm sure there are many other well maintained forums out there....
> 
> ...


Thanks dude.




kalpik said:


> ^^ When you stop acting like an idiot, and co-operate with us in a civilized manner. There is a "tone" in which you request something. You are not in a position to "demand". Just remember that
> 
> We also are "users" of this forum. We want its betterment just as much as you.


Be a man and stop calling others "idiot". Don't use such words as fillers because you have nothing better to say

Co-operate with you means to wait for few months to create such a thread again. Correct naa?

Anywayz, I don't care whatsoever...I think I have shown enough concern for the forum, even though I was never asked to do it. So sorry for forgetting that only 6 admins and 18 super mods are the only people who understand that forum needs change.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 24, 2009)

lol this sh1t is gettin funny.

IMO, the active people should be made mods...


----------



## chinmay (Feb 24, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> So when can we expect things to get better?



*img24.imageshack.us/img24/7851/babyfail.jpg​


----------



## red_devil (Feb 24, 2009)

^ Lmao !!! :d


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 24, 2009)

chinmay said:


> *img24.imageshack.us/img24/7851/babyfail.jpg​


oh plz.....cut the crap! this is not the time to joke...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 24, 2009)

^ Why So Serious ???


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 24, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ Why So Serious ???


Actually, its like nothing is being done about it!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 24, 2009)

^ abey tune toh is forum ka theka nahi le rakha !! 

stop cribbing !!! BE A MAN [no not PHYSICALLY..] !!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 24, 2009)

chinmay said:


> *img24.imageshack.us/img24/7851/babyfail.jpg​



Hohohohohohohohohohohohohoooo!!!!!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 24, 2009)

So what if he's not d owner...at least he is not being a bystander...sirf thoda garam ho jata hai jaldi
Stop making fun of him and *I wonder where is our one and only Admin Anorion*

@Anorion, if u r reading this...
We are serious about the forum and if ur taking some actions in background, plese do keep us updated

Thanx


----------



## red_devil (Feb 24, 2009)

^ there is a difference in being concerned about the forum by pointing out the mistakes and being a PITA !! 

RAMBO is slowing moving towards being a PITA !!


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 24, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ abey tune toh is forum ka theka nahi le rakha !!
> 
> stop cribbing !!! BE A MAN [no not PHYSICALLY..] !!!


This forum is like online home for many of us. Many of us  hang out here when we have time. So it really annoys that the forum is degrading so fast.

Kalpik is perhaps forgetting that this forum was not created by just 6 admins and 18 moderators, but a lot more people. So yes, we are in a position to "demand". I don't need any Kalpik to tell me if I can demand or not.

And yeah, you may not be aware, but I have saved the thinkdigit website from getting hacked badly. so I have the right to demand. Got it? I have not been just a bystander.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2009)

Rambo for the Adm1n...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 24, 2009)

^ demand ... yes you can..[if it is feasible]

demand again if your demand isn't fulfilled..

but you just can't keep demanding till the end of the world [or the forum]... at some point, its better to just keep quiet and watch if somethings are being done....have patience mate...there is no point in just popping up ever so often with new threads...you'll only end up making a huge fool of yourself [if you haven't already !! ]



> *And yeah, you may not be aware, but I have saved the thinkdigit website from getting hacked badly. so I have the right to demand*. Got it? I have not been just a bystander.


somehow this statement of yours makes me think of you like a kid in a classroom desperately trying to get the attention of the teacher...

and i've had enough of your "bystander" logic....what can one do ?? like it or not... you gotta accept the truth...heck...why don't you do something yourself !!??!!

since you're this all protecting lad...why don't you do something ?? hack into the DB and delete all threads or anything like that !!

don't just be a bystander and yell around on forum [by creating threads]...got b@ll$ do something yourself...else just cork up that loud mouth of yours !!


----------



## hullap (Feb 24, 2009)

*img258.imageshack.us/img258/8136/attentionwhore.jpg


----------



## red_devil (Feb 24, 2009)

ah ... you !! seeing you after a long time !!


[do visit the football thread ]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 24, 2009)

^ ^ ^  

Kahan tha re itne din?? Exams??


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 24, 2009)

E, use ban kiya tha na...
Mujhe thik se yaad nahi a raha hai...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 24, 2009)

well..i see this thread is finally going nowhere like all the others that start off for something good...*red devil & rambo*- both of you are overdoing it..& all the rest of the members are only fuelling rambo's anger/frustration by making fun of him..


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 24, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ demand ... yes you can..[if it is feasible]
> 
> demand again if your demand isn't fulfilled..
> 
> ...


Well...sorry for not mentioning it, It was not directed at you, but at kalpik, because he thinks that I don't have the right to demand.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 24, 2009)

The should be a rule, must actually, that any mod not active for more than 6 months shall lose his/her position as mod.

And that a new mod should replace this mod.

I think those old mods should be stripped off their status, especially since they have already "DIED"(rightly said "mar gaye").

Anyone for new mods? And maybe we can do voting instead of being picked by admins or mods.


----------



## din (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, I think there is no need to argue on this 

Think about this.

Who want to maintain this forum ? The company behind ThinkDigit ? What they get ? Other than the revenue from ads. They get the name of a good technology forum, that is all. So they may not be interested to spend a lot on this.

Now as far as I know, the mods are not paid (sorry if I am not wrong, but even if they are getting paid, it will not be much for sure) , so there is no use in fighting with them, they are doing it as a service. 

People come to Digit forum, make use of it, contribute to it and when their time come, they leave the forum. Nothing can be done in that. It is not degradation, it is life. We all have our own priorities in life, some may be personal, some may be job related, so we can't expect all senior members / mods / contributing nice guys to stay here for ever and maintain the forum. 

And regarding the present mods, changing them or appointing is left to the Admins, that also if they (Admin and the company behind ThinkDigit) are interested.

My suggestion is, ignore the threads which we do not like. Help others as much as possible, stay in the forum as far as we can and appreciate the good work others do for the forum.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 24, 2009)

This reminds me of Vaibhavtech's regular threads to make him a MOD. 

[humor]
Those who don't want to be a bystander and really do something, why not invest their own dough, start their forum, be the ADMIN/MOD or whatever Supreme Being they like to be, invite those who are interested and leave those who are satisfied with TDF.

And oh yeah, please stop repeating the line '6 Admins and 18 Mods' over and over again. It gets old after a while you see....
[/humor]


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 24, 2009)

Kick out the defunct mods.

Vote for new mods, u might make a poll with worthy people, and the forum members vote in a time span for the one who's worthy, or more than one as there are many defunct units now.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 24, 2009)

din said:


> Well, I think there is no need to argue on this
> 
> Think about this.
> 
> ...



Wise words, sir.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^ +1


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2009)

iNFiNiTE said:


> Those who don't want to be a bystander and really do something, why not invest their own dough, start their forum, be the ADMIN/MOD or whatever Supreme Being they like to be, invite those who are interested and leave those who are satisfied with TDF.


Lets just leave it at that. I guess Rohan is not understanding (never will) what im trying to say. I'm locking this thread as its nothing but mockery. I urge you people to open another thread, and post your suggestions. I agree the forum (software wise) is in a mess. But you need to understand that us MODs cannot fix that. And name calling/mocking will NOT help. What i can promise is taking those issues up with the admins personally. But after that, it's their choice!

Edit: Already made a thread. Please continue here.


----------

